# Streaming with TS4K & satellite internet…



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

I may be moving to an area where cable isn't available. The only terrestrial internet is DSL, and it's 2-3 Mbps speed won't work very well.

Does anyone currently use a TS4K with satellite internet, specifically either HughesNet or Viasat? 20 years ago my brother had HughesNet dial-return internet, so I know it's a mixed bag. I also know that things have improved a lot in that time.

Cost per month is not really a big concern so I'd be using the highest satellite tier service for the best speed and monthly data amount. I want to know if this sounds practical:

*HughesNet* has a max speed of _25Mbps _and_ 50GB_ a month
*
Viasat* has a max of _100Mbps _and_ 300GB_ a month

I *never* watch anything in 4K, but I'd like HD to be available most of the time.

My only other option would be to ditch the TS4K and stick with the DSL for internet and a DirecTV DVR box for TV. I don't like their DVRs, but sticking with those two will essentially cost me nothing.

Although I've only been using the TS4K for a couple months I really like it, but I'm thinking that the free option makes more sense and is much simpler.

(I looked at Starlink, it isn't nearly reliable enough to be practical..)


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Starlink has gotten half way decent reviews as far as reliability from what I’ve read…. Although bad weather has affected performance. Unfortunately there is an upfront cost and monthly rates average @ $99.00.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd go the cheap route. On the flip side, most phone/tablet apps allow you to download the show. You could always preemptively download some shows and movies you want to watch and just cast it to the TS4k.

Takes the download speed out of the equation.

Not that I've looked, but I don't think the android tv apps have an option to download. Could be wrong, but you'd think that would be a great option for those that have limited internet access. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Is there T-Mobile cellular service available there? Their internet service would be much faster and cheaper and no problem for the TS4K.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

I have an iPhone XS Max with at&t, though it’s paid for so I could switch carriers. It’s not 5G though.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

eskovan said:


> I have an iPhone XS Max with at&t, though it's paid for so I could switch carriers. It's not 5G though.


It doesn't matter who your phone provider is. I have phones with AT&T and Verizon, but my home internet service is T-mobile. It's a standalone service. There is no requirement to have your phone service with them. I switched to them from my cable internet when my bill rose to $90. T-mobile is only $50, or at least that's what it was when I switched. There is also no cap like with Hughesnet, and upload speeds are very good.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

T-Mobile Home Internet

Unlimited High-Speed In-Home Internet Service Plans | T-Mobile Home Internet


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Keep in mind that is just internet. So unless you're fine with just streaming service content, you're still gijng to pay more for a cable replacement like yttv, sling, philo and such. Unless DSL plus tmo internet is cheaper than the other options or tmo and one of the services above. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> Keep in mind that is just internet. So unless you're fine with just streaming service content, you're still gijng to pay more for a cable replacement like yttv, sling, philo and such. Unless DSL plus tmo internet is cheaper than the other options or tmo and one of the services above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


The OP can't get cable, so is going to need a replacement no matter what. My point is there are better, cheaper alternatives to satellite internet these days.

I don't understand the logic behind getting DSL AND some other internet service. What do you mean by that?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mdavej said:


> The OP can't get cable, so is going to need a replacement no matter what. My point is there are better, cheaper alternatives to satellite internet these days.
> 
> I don't understand the logic behind getting DSL AND some other internet service. What do you mean by that?


I thought his DSL was a package, not just internet. My bad. Been a while since I had to deal with DSL in Philly as fios got here quite early. Now as the memory jogs, it was always packaged with directv.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

No, the Verizon DSL is just internet, but it’s not true high-speed internet. It runs at about 2-3 Mbps tops.

It’s my sister’s house and she watches streaming on her android tablet ok, but I don’t think my TS4K sharing that little bandwidth will work too well. Plus adding internet for my desktop computer..


----------

